# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Απόρριψη στο γάμο και ζήλεια

## cookerman

Καλησπέρα

Ίσως να γραφούν λίγο συγκεχυμένα αυτά που θέλω να μεταφέρω και να αφήσω αρκετά κενά, αλλά η συναισθηματική φόρτιση μου είναι εξαιρετικά μεγάλη.

*Η οικογένεια*
Μέχρι πριν από 3 εβδομάδες όλα κυλούσαν φαινομενικά καλά στην οικογενειακή μου ζωή, με τη γυναίκα μου (εγώ 38 αυτή 36 - μαζί 15 χρόνια, παντρεμένοι 8,5) και τα δύο μου υπέροχα παιδιά (7 και 3). Η σχέση μας με τη γυναίκα μου ήταν μια φαινομενικά ήρεμη σχέση με κάποιες εντάσεις στα πλαίσια της καθημερινότητας, αλλά γενικότερα (έδειχνε πως) λειτουργούσε φυσιολογικά. Η σεξουαλική μας ζωή ήταν "αντρόγυνου" με αραιή συχνότητα (2 φορές το μήνα) αλλά αρκετά ευχάριστη και για τους δύο όποτε αυτό συνέβαινε. Πολύ καλές σχέσεις με τα αδέρφια και τα πεθερικά εκατέρωθεν, κανένα πρόβλημα.

*Η αρχή του προβλήματος*
Τον τελευταίο καιρό διαγνώστηκε η γυναίκα μου με πρόβλημα υπερθυρωειδισμού σε μεγάλο βαθμό κάτι που από όσο έχω διαβάσει πιθανόν (όχι πάντα) επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία του ασθενή. Από την ημέρα εκείνη η συμπεριφορά της ήταν ιδιαίτερα αγχωτική μέσα στο σπίτι, ήταν ένα σοκ για αυτή. Παράλληλα με τις ιώσεις της εποχής, δημιουργήθηκε ένα αρνητικό κλίμα μέσα στο σπίτι (κάποια νεύρα παραπάνω). Υπάρχει και ένα ιστορικό άλλων παθήσεων που στο παρελθόν την επηρέασαν πάρα πολύ ψυχολογικά, αναταραχές στον ύπνο των παιδιών που τις δημιούργησαν θέματα στον ύπνο... Και κάπου εκεί έγινε το μπαμ, όπως το αναφέρει η ίδια..

*Το ξέσπασμα*
Ένα απόγευμα μου ζήτησε να βγούμε οι δύο μας έξω για καφέ, κάτι που κάναμε σπάνια λόγω της δουλειάς μου αλλά και της δυσκολίας να μας κρατήσει κάποιος τα παιδιά ώστε να έχουμε χρόνο για τους δυο μας.
Πάνω στην κουβέντα μας έγινε αναφορά πως πλέον έχουμε καταντήσει κυρίως συγκάτοικοι στη συμπεριφορά μας, πως υπήρχε εμφανής έλλειψη επικοινωνίας σε κάποια θέματα καθημερινότητας, αναλύσαμε εξωγενείς παράγοντες που επηρέαζαν τη σχέση μας αρνητικά(θάνατος του πατέρα μου, οικονομικές δυσκολίες κλπ). Αρχικά θεώρησα πως θα ήταν μια κουβέντα "παραπόνων" που θα διόρθωνα κάποια πράγματα
Σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν πράγματα που από τη συμφωνήσαμε πως όντως συμβαίνουν και μας έχουν κάπως αποξενώσει. 

*Η ουσία του προβλήματος*
Προς τραγικά δυσάρεστη έκπληξη μου όμως ο βαθμός στον οποίο μου αποκάλυψε η γυναίκα μου πως έχει αποξενωθεί από εμένα βρίσκεται στο μέγιστο βαθμό. 
Πιό συγκεκριμένα και μετά από αρκετή πίεση, μου ανέφερε πως υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα από τη μεριά της ("συναισθηματικό κενό" το αποκάλεσε) προς τα εμένα: *με αγαπάει ως άτομο και πατέρα των παιδιών μας, αλλά πλέον δε με ποθεί ερωτικά*. 
_(Η αλήθεια είναι πως της έκανα συχνά την παρατήρηση πως δε με αγκαλιάζει ή δε με φιλάει από μόνη της παρα μόνο όταν το προκαλούσα εγώ. Δεν πίστευα πως ήταν αποτέλεσμα κάποιας μεγάλης δυσφορίας προς τα εμένα, είχα θεωρήσει πως μετά από τόσα χρόνια είναι φυσιολογικό η ερωτική μας λίμπιντο και τα ερωτικά ξεσπασματα αγάπης ή συντροφικότητας είχαν ελαττωθεί πολύ.)_ 
Εκείνη τη στιγμή έχασα τον κόσμο κάτω από τα πόδια μου. Κατάλαβα πως υπάρχει συσσωρευμένο πρόβλημα, πως υπήρχαν πράγματα κάτω από το χαλί χωρίς να τα γνωρίζω, χωρίς να υποψιαστώ ότι την είχαν φθείρει ψυχολογικά γιατί δε μου μίλαγε για αυτά.. 
Στον κίνδυνο πως έχω ήδη χάσει τον άνθρωπό μου ως ερωτικό σύντροφο ταρακουνήθηκα πάρα πολύ. Τα χειρότερα όμως για μένα ήρθαν όταν πλέον στις επόμενες συζητήσεις μας έγινε θεωρητική αναφορά της επομενης ημέρας ενός διαζυγίου, τί θα κάνουμε, τα παιδιά.. όλα. Και είπε πως θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να είμασταν και οι δύο στον πάτο παρά τώρα που εγω την θέλω ερωτικά και αυτή όχι.
Η ίδια δικαιολόγησε πως αυτό το κενό που νιώθει ερωτικά για μένα είναι το αποτέλεσμα λανθασμένης συμπεριφοράς μου προς αυτή τα τελευταία χρόνια κυρίως σε θέματα συνεννόησης και συνεργασίας (π.χ. συνεννόηση σε αγορά δικύκλου). 

*Η ζήλεια*
Αναζητώντας την κατα το δυνατό πιο ειλικρινή συζήτηση μας, της εξέφρασα την ανησυχία μου πως υπάρχει τρίτο πρόσωπο ανάμεσα μας. Η απάντηση της ήταν αρνητική, αλλά αυτό το οποίο με τσάκισε και μου έχει δημιουργήσει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα είναι πως φοβάται μήπως αυτό το ερωτικό κενό που νιώθει για μένα, της "προσφερθεί" μελλοντικά χωρίς να μου δώσει επαρκή σιγουριά πως θα αντισταθεί σε αυτό, αν και εφόσον γίνει. Για μένα η προφανής απάντηση θα ήταν "με την αγάπη που έχεις σε μένα ή/και στα παιδιά σου" αλλά δεν αισθάνθηκα να μου δίνει σιγουριά για το μέλλον.. Φυσικό και επόμενο λοιπόν είναι να μου έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα αίσθημα ζήλειας (σχεδόν παθολογικής) που πάντα γυρνάνε το μυαλό μου εκεί σε ότι κάνει, είτε όταν ασχολείται με το τάμπλετ, είτε όταν βγει έξω.. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να πιέζω τον εαυτό μου πως είναι πιστή και να σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάποια αγχολυτικά χάπια από το φαρμακείο.

*Ο φόβος*
Αποφασίσαμε να δώσουμε λίγο χρόνο ο ένας στον άλλο να "χωνέψουμε" την κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί. Φυσικά ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος μου είναι το "μετά", τί θα γίνει μετά αν τα πράγματα τελικά οδηγηθούν σε αδιέξοδο. Ο πόνος ψυχής, πως θα τον αντιμετωπίσω..Θα υπάρξει επόμενη σχέση ή η μοναξιά; Ποιός θα έχει τα παιδιά αν η γυναίκα μου επιστρέψει στην πόλη που μεγάλωσε και είναι 3 ώρες απόσταση από εδώ που μένουμε ή αν θα τα μοιραζόμαστε αν μείνουμε στην ίδια πολη. Η ψυχολογία των παιδιών, που τα ΥΠΕΡΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ και οι δύο..
Ένα μέρος του μυαλού μου θέλει να πιστεύει πως η ασθένεια την έχει επηρεάσει ορμονικά και ψυχολογικά και ισως αυτό να είναι εν τέλει το ψυχολογικό ξέσπασμα της το οποίο όμως θα καλμάρει με τον καιρό (η θεραπεία της έχει αρχικό χρόνο 3 μήνες δράσης μέχρι να επανέλθει η σωστή λειτουργία) αλλά νομίζω πως το θέμα είναι βαθύτερο.

*Η ελπίδα*
Από τη μία θα μπορούσε να μου πει αύριο χωρίζουμε, συνεχίζει όμως να ακολουθεί τα μακροχρόνια πλάνα που έχουμε ήδη κάνει εδώ και καιρό για αλλαγές στο σπίτι (καινούργια κουζίνα το καλοκαίρι που θα μας έρθει, καινούργια έπιπλα στα παιδικά δωμάτια σε λίγο καιρό, εργασίες στον κήπο από την άνοιξη, πάσχα στο πατρικό..) Αυτό μου δίνει την ελπίδα πως πράγματι το παλεύει μέσα της, δεν επιθυμεί να το διαλύσουμε ή τουλάχιστον δίνει στη σχέση μας ένα χρονικό ορίζοντα ικανό για να δούμε πού βαδίζουμε..

Αναγνώρισα τα λάθη μου στο βαθμό που μου αναλογούν, το μόνο που θέλω είναι να ξανακερδίσω τη γυναίκα μου!! Η ίδια μου λέει πως δεν είναι ένα κουμπί, δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται έυκολα, μπορεί να μην ξαναγίνει ποτέ.. ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ!!!!
Τί να κάνω; Προσπαθώ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ να της δείχνω πόσο την αγαπάω, με λόγια, με πραξεις.. Άλλωτε βλέπω να υπάρχει μια προσέγγιση και άλλοτε όχι, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο μοτίβο.. Δοκιμάσαμε την Πρωτοχρονιά να βρεθούμε σεξουαλικά αλλά η επαφή μας ήταν απλά αποτυχία - το νιώσαμε και οι δύο, επηρεασμένοι από όλα αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί..
Είμαι απλά ένας απελπισμένος που πρόκειται να κοπανήσει στον τοίχο και απλά εθελοτυφλώ; Έχω ήδη χωρίσει και δεν το ξέρω; Έχω γυναίκα που περνάει κρίση ηλικίας; Κατάθλιψη;

----------


## nikos2

με αγαπάει ως άτομο και πατέρα των παιδιών μας, αλλά πλέον δε με ποθεί ερωτικά. 
η γυναικα δεν ξερει τι θελει. δεν μπορεις μονος να βγαλεις καποια ακρη. να πατε σε καποιον συμβουλο γαμου. ειναι ειδικευμενοι ψυχολογοι. θα σας βοηθησει περισσοτερο απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο. εσυ δεν θα πεις τιποτα για ψυχολογο, αλλα μονο για συμβουλο γαμου.

το να λεει να χωρισουμε γιατι δεν σε βλεπω ερωτικα δειχνει μεγαλη ανευθυνοτητα εκ μερους της για τα αισθηματα των παιδιων της

----------


## Nefeli28

Κατανοω αρκετα απο οσα νιωθεις και προσπαθω να μπω στη θεση σου. Στην πραγματικοτητα εχω βρεθει στη θεση της συζυγου σου και αν θες θα σου μιλησω απο αυτην.
Καταλαβαινω πως τα προβλήματα στη σχεση σας ηταν χρονια προβλήματα,για τα οποια εσυ δεν ειχες ιδεα αφου δεν σε ενημερωνε η ιδια γι αυτα. Αυτο ειναι λαθος απο την πλευρα της. Απο την αλλη προφανως καποιοι χειρισμοι και καποιες συμπεριφορες δικες σου ηταν αυτα που ωθησαν τη γυναικα σου να χασει το ενδιαφερον της για σενα. Αν οντως (αυτο μονο εσυ το ξερεις) απο την πλευρα σου υπηρξαν λαθη, λογικο τωρα να εχει "αδειασει" απο συναισθηματα και ερωτισμο για σενα.
Οπως τα περιγραφεις φαινεται να κανατε καποιες ηρεμες και πολιτισμενες συζητησεις. Φαινεσαι διατεθιμενος να παλεψεις. Γνωμη μου καθως εχω περασει τα ιδια στη θεση της συζυγου σου, αν σε αγαπαει οπως λεει και της δειξεις εμπρακτα οτι σε νοιαζει να φτιαξεις καποια πράγματα, τοτε θα παραμεινετε μαζι. 
Αν παρολες τις προσπαθειες σου, βλεπεις οτι δεν ανταποκρινεται ουτε εστω λιγο, ισως να εχει τραβηξει για αλλου ηδη. Ισως να υπαρχει τριτο προσωπο.
Αν εχει απλα πληγωθει/κουραστει/βαρεθει απο καποια δικα σου εσφαλμενα κατα τη γνωμη της πραγματα, αν κανεις προσπαθειες προς το καλυτερο δεν μπορει να μην ανταποκριθει.Δεδομενου αυτου που ειπε: οτι σε αγαπαει.

----------


## nick190813

φιλε μου δεν θελω να σε συγχυσω αλλα νομιζω ότι η γυναικα σου η εχει καποιον αλλον η ειχε ,η απλα γνωρισε καποιον και θελει να προχωρησει μαζι του...και από εκει καταλαβε ότι το μεταξυ σας δεν προχωραει.....
αφου πλεον δεν σε ποθει ερωτικα δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα.....
και ουτε βεβαια αυτή μπορει να μεινει σε έναν τετοιο γαμο εάν δεν σε ποθει...θα ηταν αδικο και θα κατεστρεφε την ζωη της.....δεν γινεται με το ζορι...
εχεις δικιος που αγχωνεσαι........για τα παιδια και αυτά...
εγω θα σου προτεινα να την τσεκαρεις για αρχη να δεις εάν εχει αλλον.....

τωρα να σε ξαναδει ερωτικα δεν νομιζω....αλλα κανε μια προσπαθεια αρχισε γυμναστηριο ,να ντύνεσαι ωραια,να εισαι ποιο ερωτικος,καντις κομπλιμέντα, μαγειρεψε ένα ρομαντικο δειπνο,σταματα να κλανεις και να ρευεσαι διπλα της(εάν τ κανεις).....

επισης ειχε από μικρη ηλικια σχεση και δεν θα εχει γνωρισει και πολλα....είναι κακο που δεν θα ειχε πολλες εμπειριες...να ξερει....

----------


## Deleted240217a

Λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε μου γι'αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, ελπίζω όπως λέει και η Νεφέλη28 αν το εννοεί ότι σε αγαπάει η γυναίκα σου που σου το εύχομαι, να κάνει κάποιες υποχωρήσεις αρκεί και εσύ να αλλάξεις γιατί δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω αλλιώς φως, γιατί σου αξίζει πραγματικά να είσαι ευτυχισμένος, φαίνεσαι αξιόλογος άνθρωπος. Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!

----------


## anxious4ever

φιλε μου εγω θα σου μιλησω μονο απο την πλευρα της αρρωστιας μιας κ γω η ιδια πασχω απο υπερθυρεοειδισμο...την περιφημη νοσο graves..
απο την στιγμη που διαγνωσθηκα..πριν 6 χρονια περιπου..κ που ακομα κανω αγωγη, η ανησυχια μου για απλα καθημερινα πραγματα κ οχι μονο για απλα , εγινε τεραστια..
διογκωνω τα παντα, αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα κ παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο κ αγχολυτικα, κοσκινιζω συμπεριφορες ανθρωπων κ ακομα κ την σχεση μου.
παντα θελω να ειναι ολα υπο ελεγχο κ γενικα το συναιασθημα μου επηρρεαζεται πολυ ευκολα.
επειδη εοικοινωνω με ατομα που εχουν κ αυτοι τη νοσο, θα σου πω οτι ολοι ετσι σκεφτομαστε..δυστυχως ο υπερθυρεοειδισμος αναστατωνει πολυ τον οργανισμο κ τον εγκεφαλο...
κ τωρα φανταζομαι που ειναι στην αρχη δεν ειναι καν ρυθμισμενη η νοσος της...κανει κανα 6 μηνο να ρυθμιστει..μολις ρυθμιστει θα ηρεμησει καπως γενικα..καπως θα ησυχασει απο το θεμα κοσκινισμα..κ γενικα διαβασε για την νοσο να δεις οτι ολοι οσοι την εχουν, εχουν καταθλιψεις κ αγχη κ γινονται ευεξαπτοι κ μερικες φορες κ υπερβολικα αναλυτικοι.
ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο...το ξερω κ σε νιωθω..
προσπαθησε να εισαι ο εαυτος σου..κ ο.τι ειναι να γινει θα γινει...
μην γινεσαι ομως υπερβολικος κ της στελνεις λουλουδια ας πουμε...απλα να εισαι εσυ, εκφρασου..πες οσα σε πληγωνουν, δειξε την αγαπη σου κ αυτη ο.τι θελει ας κανει...δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να τα ελεγχουμε ολα στην ζωη.

----------


## cookerman

> φιλε μου εγω θα σου μιλησω μονο απο την πλευρα της αρρωστιας μιας κ γω η ιδια πασχω απο υπερθυρεοειδισμο...την περιφημη νοσο graves..
> απο την στιγμη που διαγνωσθηκα..πριν 6 χρονια περιπου..κ που ακομα κανω αγωγη, η ανησυχια μου για απλα καθημερινα πραγματα κ οχι μονο για απλα , εγινε τεραστια..
> διογκωνω τα παντα, αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα κ παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο κ αγχολυτικα, κοσκινιζω συμπεριφορες ανθρωπων κ ακομα κ την σχεση μου.
> παντα θελω να ειναι ολα υπο ελεγχο κ γενικα το συναιασθημα μου επηρρεαζεται πολυ ευκολα.
> επειδη εοικοινωνω με ατομα που εχουν κ αυτοι τη νοσο, θα σου πω οτι ολοι ετσι σκεφτομαστε..δυστυχως ο υπερθυρεοειδισμος αναστατωνει πολυ τον οργανισμο κ τον εγκεφαλο...
> κ τωρα φανταζομαι που ειναι στην αρχη δεν ειναι καν ρυθμισμενη η νοσος της...κανει κανα 6 μηνο να ρυθμιστει..μολις ρυθμιστει θα ηρεμησει καπως γενικα..καπως θα ησυχασει απο το θεμα κοσκινισμα..κ γενικα διαβασε για την νοσο να δεις οτι ολοι οσοι την εχουν, εχουν καταθλιψεις κ αγχη κ γινονται ευεξαπτοι κ μερικες φορες κ υπερβολικα αναλυτικοι.
> ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο...το ξερω κ σε νιωθω..
> προσπαθησε να εισαι ο εαυτος σου..κ ο.τι ειναι να γινει θα γινει...
> μην γινεσαι ομως υπερβολικος κ της στελνεις λουλουδια ας πουμε...απλα να εισαι εσυ, εκφρασου..πες οσα σε πληγωνουν, δειξε την αγαπη σου κ αυτη ο.τι θελει ας κανει...δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να τα ελεγχουμε ολα στην ζωη.



Κατἀρχας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις /γνώμες σας, μου είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμες αυτό τον καιρό.
Είναι πολύ καλό που μέσω εσένα παίρνω και μία δεύτερη άμεση άποψη, πιο συγκεκριμένη σχετικά με τη νόσο και το πως αυτή έχει επηρεάσει τη γυναίκα μου. Συγκεκριμένα η γυναίκα μου διαγνώστηκε με τη νόσο hashimoto (τοξικη θυρεοειδιτιδα) που έχει επιφέρει εκτεταμένη αλλοίωση τόσο της λειτουργίας όσο και της δομής του θυροειδούς. Αυτή τη στιγμή ακολουθούμε τις ιατροφαρμακευτικές εντολές κατα γράμμα (χάπια, καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις κλπ) και πιστεύω πως το αρχικό σοκ της διάγνωσης φεύγει και έρχεται η λογική στη συνείδηση της..
Σκεπτομενος μόνιμα επί εβδομάδες στο 110% του μυαλού μου θεωρώ πως έχω διαλύσει τον εαυτό μου και αυτό το βλέπει και η ίδια. Έχω χάσει 4,5 κιλά σε μόλις 7 ημέρες αφού δεν τρώω σχεδόν καθόλου και κοιμάμαι ελάχιστα (2-3 ώρες τη νύχτα). Έχω επιφέρει στη σχεση μας την υπερβολή και ασκώ άθελα πίεση στη γυναίκα μου. Διάβασα προσεκτικά τις γνώμες όλων σας και αποφάσισα να προσπαθήσω να αποδεχτώ την κατάσταση ως έχει σήμερα βάζοντας όλες μου τις δυνάμεις για να φέρω το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα. Τουλάχιστον θα μπορώ να πω πως προσπάθησα όσο μπορούσα και για τον εαυτό μου αλλά και για εκείνη και το σπίτι μας. Αποφάσισα να απορρίψω από πάνω μου τα κακώς κείμενα, να βελτιώσω εμφάνιση και συμπεριφορα, να επιστρέψω στον εαυτό μου στην "βελτιωμενη" εκδοχή του απορρίπτοντας όλα αυτά που την έφεραν σε αυτό το σημείο εξἀιτίας μου και να της δείξω την υποστήριξη και την αγάπη μου σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα, χωρίς υπερβολές. Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει πως θα πρέπει να πνίξω και να διαχειριστώ την παθολογική μου ζήλεια, αλλά τώρα καταλαβαίνω πως αυτή μόνο κακό θα μας κάνει εν τέλει. Ίσως να παω εγώ σε ένα ψυχίατρο που θα με βοηθήσει να το αντιμετωπίσω, ακόμα και με φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
Η υπομονή μου είναι ατελείωτη, μαζί της μπορώ να υπομείνω και να τη βοηθήσω για όλη μου τη ζωή με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις, και αυτό θέλω να καταφέρω να κάνω. Ίσως αυτός τελικά να είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να την κάνω να γυρίσει δίπλα μου και ερωτικά (μπορεί όχι στο βαθμο που ήμασταν πριν, αλλά σε ένα βαθμό που θα την ικανοποιεί και θα διώξει τον τυφώνα από τη σχέση μας). Θα προσπαθήσω να αντλήσω δύναμη από την αγάπη μου (μας) και από τα παιδιά μας. Από εκεί και πέρα ότι βγεί. Έχεις δίκιο πως δυστυχὠς ή ευτυχώς στη ζωή δε μπορούμε να τα ελέγχουμε όλα, ακόμα και αν αυτά θεωρούμε πως είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης μας.

----------


## anxious4ever

απο οσα περιγραφεςι βλεπω οτι ναι οντως χρειαζεται καποιος ειδικος να σε βοηθησει...να βελτιωθεις..
η παθολογικη ζηλεια δεν βγαζει πουθενα..πρεπει να σταθεις στο υψος σου κ να της δειξεις οτι δεν θα σε κατακερματισει ενας χωρισμος με αυτην...οσο κ να το κανεις..δεν ειναι κ καθολου γοητευτικο να σε βλεπει να καταρρεεις..πρεπει να της δειξεις οτι εχεις δυναμη κ σθενος να αντιμετωπισεις οποια κατασταση κ οχι οτι παρακαλας για λιγα ψιχουλα αγαπης..
καλο θα ηταν να μην σε θεωρει κ δεδομενο..πιστευω οτι σε ειχε δεδομενο, αν κρινω απο οσα γραφεις , εδειχνες παντα την πιστη σου αφοσιωση κ αυτο ξερεις, συνηθως, το υπερβολλικο ενδιαφερον, κανει να χαθει η οποιαδηποτε μαγεια..
η σχεση θελει κ το αλατοπιπερο...θελει κ την αμφισβητηση της κ γενικα να μην πεφτεις κ στα ποδια της..οκ...δειξε ψυχραιμια, φροντισε να πας γιατρο να σε βοηθησει...δειξε γενικα κουλ κ κυριλε.
μη κανεις καμια υπερβολλη..μη κλαψεις κ μη παρακαλεσεις..οποια δε σε θελει, αυτη θα χασει στην τελικη!
προσπαθησε πρωτα απο ολα να βρεις τον εαυτο σου..οχι να χανεις κιλα κ να μην κοιμασαι..αυτο ειναι πολυ ασχημο!! τα βλεπει κ αυτη κ στο τελος θα σε λυπηθει.
δεν θες η γυναικα σου να ειναι μαζι σου επειδη σε λυπαται, σιγουρα..

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης οσον αφορα τον θυρεοειδη οποιαδηποτε παθηση του, δημιουργει μεγαλη αναστατωση κ στον εγκεφαλο οπως προειπα κ στον οργανισμο...ομως ρυθμιζεται με τον καιρο...θελει χρονο κ αυτο..ολα θελουν χρονο..
κανε αυτο που σου ειπα..μη κανεις τετοια γιατι θα μεινει μαζι σου μονο απο λυπηση..

----------


## Nefeli28

Προσπαθησε να δωσεις οπως λες την καλυτερη εκδοση του εαυτου σου, αλλα μην το παρακανεις γιατι θα γυρισει εναντιον σου. Μην καταπιεστεις υπερβολικα για ολα αυτα. Να προσεξεις τον εαυτο σου και να τον αγαπας. Αν τα δωσεις ολα για τη γυναικα σου και δεν μεινει τίποτα για σενα, θα εχεις χασει τον εαυτο σου. Οποτε δεν εχει νοημα τιποτα απο κει και περα. Πρεπει να αγαπησεις αυτο που εισαι και ολα τα καλα που μπορεις να βγαλεις απο μεσα σου και να δωσεις στη σχεση σας.
Μην παραμελησεις ποτέ εσενα.Εισαι ο,τι πιο σημαντικο εχεις. Για να μπορουν κι οι αλλοι μετα να εχουν. Τα παιδια σου και η γυναικα σου.

----------


## delmem-190819a

Η πραγματική αγάπη προς το σύντροφό μας, φαίνεται με το να αποδεχόμαστε την όποια επιλογή του για τη ζωή του, πόσο μάλλον σε καταστάσεις όπως αυτή που μας περιγράφεις. Αυτή είναι η ανιδιοτελής αγάπη προς το σύντροφο. Η υπερβολική ζήλεια είναι ένδειξη πως δεν αγαπάμε και τόσο τον εαυτό μας, ούτε πιστεύουμε σε αυτόν, ειδικά εκεί που λες αν θα ξαναβρείς σύντροφο σε περίπτωση χωρισμού.

Η σχέση λοιπόν θέλει δύο και ο καθένας να μπορεί και να σέβεται τον άλλο, δίνοντας χώρο στις όποιες επιλογές του και όχι προσπαθώντας να πιέσει για να πετύχει τους σκοπούς του, με αποτέλεσμα αυτοί να απομακρύνονται όλο και περισσότερο.

Συλλογίσου λοιπόν, ποια είναι αυτά τα "λάθη" σου που σ' τα επισήμανε και δες τι μπορεί να γίνει με αυτά, ούτως ώστε αν ορισμένα από αυτά είναι παράλογα να μη χάσεις κι εσύ τον εαυτό σου, στην προσπάθεια να τα πετύχεις.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν όντως υπάρχει πραγματική αγάπη του ενός προς τον άλλο (η οποία βέβαια προϋποθέτει όπως προείπα πραγματική αγάπη για τον εαυτό μας), τότε θα μπορέσουν πιστεύω να γίνουν και οι όποιοι πιθανοί συμβιβασμοί.

Με βάση όσα μας ανέφερες, φαίνεται πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη μεταξύ σας επικοινωνία. Καλό είναι να μην προσπαθείς απελπισμένα ώστε να της δείξεις πως την αγαπάς. Προσπάθησε να επαναπροσδιορίσεις τη στάση σου με πιο εποικοδομητικό τρόπο.

Θα μπορούσες να λάβεις σίγουρα και τη βοήθεια ειδικού, εσύ, αυτή ή ακόμη και οι δύο σας μαζί, σε ξεχωριστές ή στις ίδιες συνεδρίες.

----------


## cookerman

> Συλλογίσου λοιπόν, ποια είναι αυτά τα "λάθη" σου που σ' τα επισήμανε και δες τι μπορεί να γίνει με αυτά, ούτως ώστε αν ορισμένα από αυτά είναι παράλογα να μη χάσεις κι εσύ τον εαυτό σου, στην προσπάθεια να τα πετύχεις.
> ...
> Με βάση όσα μας ανέφερες, φαίνεται πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη μεταξύ σας επικοινωνία. Καλό είναι να μην προσπαθείς απελπισμένα ώστε να της δείξεις πως την αγαπάς. Προσπάθησε να επαναπροσδιορίσεις τη στάση σου με πιο εποικοδομητικό τρόπο


Αυτό κάνω όλες αυτές τις ημέρες. Εκτός από αυτά για τα οποία δεν μπορώ πλέον να διορθώσω (ακόμα δεν έβγαλαν χρονομηχανες) η εν γένει συμπεριφορά και ο τρόπος λειτουργίας μου μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά και στη μεταξύ μας επικοινωνία έχουν "βελτιωθεί" μέχρι το σημείο που εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν πιέζομαι.
Τις τελευταίες ημέρες, έχουμε κάνει πάρα πολλές συζητήσεις που αφορούν τους προβληματισμούς μας και την έλλειψη επικοινωνίας μας από παλιά, ίσως περισσότερες από όσες έχουμε κάνει τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια. Ειπώθηκαν πολλά, ίσως κακώς μπήκαμε ο ένας στο κρυφό δωμάτιο του μυαλού του αλλου, την πιεσα πολύ για να μου τα πει, αλλά ήταν κάτι που το επεδίωξα στο σημείο που φτάσαμε, αφού δε ήθελα να υπάρχουν θέματα κάτω από το χαλί. Θεωρώ πως ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να ξέρω/μάθουμε που που βρισκόμαστε και πως θα πορευτούμε. Πρότεινα να κάνουμε αλλαγές στο περιβάλλον μας, στο σπίτι μας, να πετάξουμε αντικείμενα που μας ενοχλούν, να ανανεώσουμε το χώρο, κάτι το οποίο ήδη επεξεργαζόμαστε μαζί με ανταλλαγή απόψεων. Θέλω να της δείξω πως αλλάζουμε σελίδα στη σχέση μας, χωρίς πιεση χρόνου, βασιζόμενοι στην επικοινωνία και τον αλληλοσεβασμό. Να την πείσω πως αυτά που προκάλεσ αν την θύελλα έφυγαν και δε θα επιστρέψουν.. Είναι πράγματα που είχα και εγώ παραμελήσει..Φυσικά όλα αυτά όπως είπες βασίζονται στην ύπαρξη αγάπης, αλλιώς παίρνουμε μέρος σε μια ανούσια παράσταση. Αυτό θα το δείξει πιστεύω ο χρόνος, εκεί θα πρέπει να βασιστω στην ίδια και όλα όσα (θα) μου δείξει..
Όμως η ζήλεια και η καχυποψία είναι ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός μου, αυτό το προσπαθώ πολύ αυτή τη στιγμή πνίγοντας το.. Μέχρι και σκέψεις παρακολούθησης έβαλα στο μυαλό μου, κάτι που κάποτε το κοροιδευα. Προσπαθώ να επαναφέρω την αίσθηση (σχεδον τυφλής) εμπιστοσύνης που της είχα, με όλα αυτά ταραχτηκα και έφτασα στο αντίθετο άκρο.. 




> Θα μπορούσες να λάβεις σίγουρα και τη βοήθεια ειδικού, εσύ, αυτή ή ακόμη και οι δύο σας μαζί, σε ξεχωριστές ή στις ίδιες συνεδρίες.


Ήδη έχω κλείσει ραντεβού για μένα μετά το τριήμερο σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο.

----------


## Remedy

> ... Έχεις δίκιο πως δυστυχὠς ή ευτυχώς στη ζωή δε μπορούμε να τα ελέγχουμε όλα, *ακόμα και αν αυτά θεωρούμε πως είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης μας*.


γιατι εκανες αυτην την συμπληρωση στην φραση της ανξιους? αισθανεσαι καπως ετσι?

----------


## cookerman

> γιατι εκανες αυτην την συμπληρωση στην φραση της ανξιους? αισθανεσαι καπως ετσι?


Δεν έχω τάσεις αυτοκτονίας/αυτοκαταστροφικες αν εννοείς αυτό, απλά αυτή τη δεδομένη στιγμή ζω και αναπνέω για την γυναίκα μου και τα παιδια μου, την οικογένεια μου. Υπάρχει ζωή και μετά, απλά προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω με ότι μπορώ.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν έχω τάσεις αυτοκτονίας/αυτοκαταστροφικες αν εννοείς αυτό, απλά αυτή τη δεδομένη στιγμή ζω και αναπνέω για την γυναίκα μου και τα παιδια μου, την οικογένεια μου. Υπάρχει ζωή και μετά, απλά προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω με ότι μπορώ.


οχι, δεν εννοουσα αυτο.
ρωτω μηπως η αναγκη ελεγχου της ζωης σου η των κοντινων σου ανθρωπων ειναι κατι ζωτικο και απαραιτητο για σενα.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν εχει νοημα να το αναλυσουμε πλεον αλλα αφου ρωτας θα σου πω...Εγω απο ολη την ιστορια πιστευω πως η γυναικα του εξαρχης συμβιβαζοταν. Χωρις να σημαινει οτι δεν ηταν ερωτευμενοι η δε περνουσαν καλα καποτε. Αλλα ηξερε παντα καταβαθος οτι ειναι καλα, αλλα δεν τρελαινεται. Αλλα ηταν καλα και γιατι να μην ειναι μαζι του εφοσον πληρουσε ολα τα τυπικα της κριτηρια ο θεματοθετης; Εν ολιγοις δεν ηταν ΝΑΙ. Ηταν "γιατι οχι...;"
> Οταν σκαει τετοιο θεμα σε μακροχρονιες σχεσεις/γαμους πιστευω πως αυτη ειναι η βασικη αιτια. Αλλα ξεφευγουμε πολυ πιστευω απο το θεμα.


οκ, εδω διαφωνω καθετα,
γιατι το εχω παθει στο μακρυνο παρελθον και το ξερω καλα οτι μπορει να συμβει.
μπορει να τρελαινεσαι απο ποθο και ερωτα και να πιστευεις οτι εισαι η πιο τυχερη γυναικα του κοσμου που εχεις τετοια σχεση με τετοιον ανθρωπο και τον ποθεις και τοσο πολυ και μετα απο 15 χρονια να εχει ξενερωσει η ζωη σου, χωρις να σταματησεις να τον αγαπας, αλλα απο ποθο, ΜΗΔΕΝ.

----------


## elisabet

> Μεσολαβησε πολυ μικρο διαστημα απο οταν του εκανε τη συζητηση μεχρι να κανει κατι...πραγμα που με κανει να πιστευω οτι ηδη ειχε γινει η δουλεια. Αν η συζητηση ειχε σκοπο οντως να σωθει η κατασταση θα του εδινε χρονο να κανει κατι...που εκανε προσπαθειες ο ανθρωπος. Εκανε συζητησεις, τη στηριξε με την αρρωστια, μπηκε εδω στο φορουμ και ανοιξε θεμα για το τι μπορει να κανει...εκανε κινησεις. Εκεινη δεν του εδινε ομως πλεον περιθωρια η συζητηση εγινε για να γινει, οχι για να αλλαξει κατι. Ειναι πολυ αφελες να πιστευεις το αντιθετο...


Σ' αυτό συμφωνώ...όντως μπορεί και να υπήρχε η σχέση πριν του κάνει την συζήτηση. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί αυτό που λέω όμως.
Αν ήταν απλά μια αδίστακτη, δεν θα του είχε κάνει ποτέ αυτή τη συζήτηση ώστε να τον βάλει σε υποψίες. Δεν λέω ότι έκανε την συζήτηση για να σώσει κάτι, μπορεί να την έκανε για να βγάλει την ευθύνη από πάνω της, μπορεί γιατί ένιωθε τύψεις, μπορεί και να είχε μια μικρή ελπίδα ότι κάτι μπορεί να σωθεί...δεν γνωρίζω γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχουμε την άλλη πλευρά εδώ. Πάντως αν ήθελε απλά να τον κοροιδεύει θα μπορούσε απλώς να σωπάσει και να ζει τον έρωτα της με τον άλλον χωρίς κανείς να έχει πάρει χαμπάρι. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές γυναίκες και άντρες που κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό και στην σχέση τους μέσα δεν δίνουν κανένα δικαίωμα για να τους υποψιαστεί ο άλλος.

Και συμφωνώ με την Remedy οτι δεν ήταν απαραίτητα μια λάθος επιλογή. Μπορεί 15 χρόνια πριν να ήταν ερωτευμένη και να ποθούσε τον άντρα της. Οι άνθρωποι αλλάζουμε σε τόσο μεγάλα διαστήματα και τα συναισθήματα μας επίσης.

----------


## cookerman

Η αρχική συζήτηση έγινε γιατί η ίδια πίστευε πως και εγώ αισθανόμουν το ίδιο με αυτή, ότι δεν την ήθελα, ότι βαρέθηκα και να το τελειώνουμε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Περίμενε ίσως αυτό που λέτε, να βγάλει από πάνω της την ευθύνη και τις τύψεις σε κάτι που ήδη μαγείρευε ή είχε κάνει, ή να νιώσει ελεύθερη από μένα για να κάνει ότι έκανε. Και εκεί της επιρρίπτω ακόμα περισσότερο την ατιμία και το ανήθικο, στο ότι όταν έμαθε και είδε πως τα πράγματα από την μεριά μου δεν ήταν έτσι, θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση της εξ'αρχής πως είναι ήδη άλλου, σωματικά ή/και ψυχολογικά. Να το ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ πρώτα και όχι να πράξει. Και για να το κάνει (τουλάχιστον) 3 φορές αυτό, για μένα σημαίνει πως για αυτή είναι κάτι παραπάνω από σωματικό, είναι ερωτευμένη με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.
Άρα εγώ από #1 έγινα #3 σε αυτή τη σχέση. Άρα, τί ρόλο βαράω εγώ;Να κρατάω το φανάρι; Ε, όχι. Φτάνει.

Αυτό που υποτίθεται πως δουλεύει μέσα της είναι το δικό της σοκ που έπεσε τόσο έξω για μένα, που είδε πως μπορώ να της δώσω αυτά που της έδινα και της τα δίνω ακόμα και μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουν γίνει και κατά πόσο μπορεί να επιστρέψει στο γάμο μας και στα ερωτικά συναισθήματα της προς εμένα. Όταν δοκιμάσεις κάτι διαφορετικό που σου αρέσει και σου αναπληρώνει το κενό που νιώθεις για το σύντροφό σου, θεωρώ πως περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχω να κερδίσω 3 φορές συνεχόμενες στο τζόκερ παρά να επανέλθει στο 100% στο γάμο μας. Αν υπάρχει έστω και 1% αμφιβολία, είναι μαθηματικά σίγουρο πως στο μέλλον είτε εγώ θα κάνω κάτι με κάποια άλλη, είτε αυτή με κάποιον άλλο. Και αυτό δε λέγεται σχέση, λέγεται συμβιβασμός, παραλογισμός, συγκατοίκηση, θέατρο..
Αγάπη υπάρχει, ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει εκατέρωθεν, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι αρκετό να μας κρατήσουν μαζί. 
Για μένα μετράει η απιστία και σε σωματικό επίπεδο αλλά κυρίως το ΨΕΜΑ και η εμπιστοσύνη που πλέον δεν υπάρχει, και πιστεύω πως δεν θα ξαναυπάρξει μεταξύ μας..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Φίλε αν δεν σε χωρίσει αυτή (διαζύγιο),δεν πιστεύω πως εσύ θα μπορέσεις να το κάνεις μόνος σου...
> Του χρόνου τέτοια μέρα,πάλι εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λέμε...


Πολυ πιθανο..κ συμφωνω με Σταυρο..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Η αρχική συζήτηση έγινε γιατί η ίδια πίστευε πως και εγώ αισθανόμουν το ίδιο με αυτή, ότι δεν την ήθελα, ότι βαρέθηκα και να το τελειώνουμε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Περίμενε ίσως αυτό που λέτε, να βγάλει από πάνω της την ευθύνη και τις τύψεις σε κάτι που ήδη μαγείρευε ή είχε κάνει, ή να νιώσει ελεύθερη από μένα για να κάνει ότι έκανε. Και εκεί της επιρρίπτω ακόμα περισσότερο την ατιμία και το ανήθικο, στο ότι όταν έμαθε και είδε πως τα πράγματα από την μεριά μου δεν ήταν έτσι, θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση της εξ'αρχής πως είναι ήδη άλλου, σωματικά ή/και ψυχολογικά. Να το ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ πρώτα και όχι να πράξει. Και για να το κάνει (τουλάχιστον) 3 φορές αυτό, για μένα σημαίνει πως για αυτή είναι κάτι παραπάνω από σωματικό, είναι ερωτευμένη με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο.
> Άρα εγώ από #1 έγινα #3 σε αυτή τη σχέση. Άρα, τί ρόλο βαράω εγώ;Να κρατάω το φανάρι; Ε, όχι. Φτάνει.
> 
> Αυτό που υποτίθεται πως δουλεύει μέσα της είναι το δικό της σοκ που έπεσε τόσο έξω για μένα, που είδε πως μπορώ να της δώσω αυτά που της έδινα και της τα δίνω ακόμα και μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουν γίνει και κατά πόσο μπορεί να επιστρέψει στο γάμο μας και στα ερωτικά συναισθήματα της προς εμένα. Όταν δοκιμάσεις κάτι διαφορετικό που σου αρέσει και σου αναπληρώνει το κενό που νιώθεις για το σύντροφό σου, θεωρώ πως περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχω να κερδίσω 3 φορές συνεχόμενες στο τζόκερ παρά να επανέλθει στο 100% στο γάμο μας. Αν υπάρχει έστω και 1% αμφιβολία, είναι μαθηματικά σίγουρο πως στο μέλλον είτε εγώ θα κάνω κάτι με κάποια άλλη, είτε αυτή με κάποιον άλλο. Και αυτό δε λέγεται σχέση, λέγεται συμβιβασμός, παραλογισμός, συγκατοίκηση, θέατρο..
> Αγάπη υπάρχει, ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει εκατέρωθεν, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι αρκετό να μας κρατήσουν μαζί. 
> Για μένα μετράει η απιστία και σε σωματικό επίπεδο αλλά κυρίως το ΨΕΜΑ και η εμπιστοσύνη που πλέον δεν υπάρχει, και πιστεύω πως δεν θα ξαναυπάρξει μεταξύ μας..


μιλας πολυ σωστα..κ ετσι ακριβως ειναι..μονο εξηγησε μου, γιατι εφοσον εχεις δει οτι ειναι καμμενο χαρτι η υποθεση..γιατι περιμενεις ποτε αυτη θα ζητησει διαζυγιο?κ δεν το κανεις εσυ??? αληθεια..γιατι?? πιστευεις πραγματικα οτι αυτη θα το θελησει?ειδικα τωρα που υπαρχουν παιδια?

----------


## cookerman

Προσπαθώ να είμαι ειλικρινής με τον εαυτό μου. Ίσως βαθύτερα να νιώθω αδύναμος αυτή τη στιγμή να πάρω τη ζωή μου στα χέρια μου. Γνωρίζω πως δε γίνεται να συνεχίσω έτσι, είμαι πλέον στη συνειδητοποίηση των πραγμάτων, ίσως όλο αυτό να μου έχει διαλύσει την αυτοεκτίμηση μου, παρ'ότι γνωρίζω τί πρέπει να κάνω ίσως η αναμονή μου να έχει να κάνει με δική μου αδυναμία, αυτή τη στιγμή. Αυτά ως προς μια δική μου βαθύτερη αναζήτηση. Μέρα με τη μέρα νιώθω τον εαυτό μου να απομακρύνεται από αυτό τον γάμο, ήδη απέχω πολύ, γνωρίζω πως αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο κακό μου κάνει. Ίσως το ότι δεν εχω αποβάλλει πλήρως τον θυμό μου να μου έχει δημιουργήσει εσωτερικό πρόβλημα. Είμαι όμως σίγουρος πως θα γινει μέσα στις επόμενες λίγες ημέρες. Πείτε με κακόμοιρο,αστείο, μαναμούνια, αδύναμο.. Ένα λάκτισμα χρειάζομαι, είμαι σίγουρος πως θα μου το δώσει η ίδια πάρα πολύ σύντομα με την συμπεριφορά της, την συνεχιζόμενη ερωτική της αδιαφορία, αλλιώς θα το κάνω μόνος μου.Δεν αντέχω και οργανικά άλλο.

----------


## anxious4ever

οκ εισαι σε φαση ζυμωσεων αυτη τη στιγμη, διαπιστωσεων κλπ..με λιγα λογια..προσπαθεις να χωνεψεις ακομα ολο αυτο...γιατι ειναι ενα σοκ..οπως κ να το κανουμε, ειναι μεγαλο σοκ,αλλαζει η ζωη σου ξαφνικα κ αποτομα..
οποτε ακομα στην ουσια για μενα, κρατας λιγο την αναπνοη σου..
οποτε πιστευω, πρεπει να παρεις τον χρονο σου..
αυτο ομως που φοβαμαι πολυ, ειναι οτι μπορει να σε τουμπαρει με τον καιρο..ο θυμος δεν εκφραζεται κ ειναι μεσα σου, μενει εκει κ δημιουργει ασχημα συναισθηματα κ γι αυτο αυτη τη στιγμη εχεις αποστασιοποιηθει συναισθηματικα..τι θα γινει ομως οταν ξεθυμανει ο θυμος?
καποτε ξεθυμαινει..προσεχε ..σκεψου μονο για σενα κ τι ειναι καλο για σενα.
φροντισε να μην μεινεις σε εναν γαμο επειδη φοβασαι την μοναξια κ φοβασαι να απογαλακτιστεις απο αυτον..σου εφιστω απλως την προσοχη..
γιατι πολλα ζευγαρια καταληγουν σε συμβιβαστικους γαμους (για τα παιδια) κ κανει ο καθενας την δικη του ζωη..κ δεν ειναι ποτε πραγματικα ευτυχισμενοι, κατι με το οποιο εγω προσωπικα δεν συμφωνω καθολου, μιας κ ειμαι παιδι τετοιας οικογενειας..
υπεφερα πολυ στη ζωη μου με τετοιους γονεις..προσεξε..
αυτο μονο..

----------


## cookerman

Για να μείνω σε αυτό το γάμο, θα έπρεπε να γίνουν εκπληκτικά πράγματα που μου είναι αδύνατο να φανταστώ πως θα συμβούν στις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση συμβιβασμού για μένα σε τίποτα. Ζήτησα το 100%, είναι προφανές πως δε μπορεί και δε θα μπορεί στο μέλλον να μου το δώσει. Πάντα θα είχα αμφιβολίες, πάντα θα ζούσα με το φόβο, με τα ερωτηματικά. Δε μου αξίζει κάτι τέτοιο.Ειδικότερα μετά από αυτό που περνώ τώρα..
Δεν υπάρχει η λέξη τουμπαρισμα στο μυαλό μου, και σε ευχαριστώ που μου εφιστας την προσοχή σε αυτό, δεν θα το ήθελα ούτε εγώ για τα παιδιά μου. Υπάρχει ανατροπή σε όλα όσα φανταζόμουν για το μέλλον, όλα όσα περίμενα να συμβούν και να ζήσουμε σαν οικογένεια. Αλλά ανατροπή στα συναισθήματα μου είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να συμβεί.

----------


## anxious4ever

ok ..ευχομαι καλο δρομο τοτε στην νεα σου ζωη.....

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Για να μείνω σε αυτό το γάμο, θα έπρεπε να γίνουν εκπληκτικά πράγματα που μου είναι αδύνατο να φανταστώ πως θα συμβούν στις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση συμβιβασμού για μένα σε τίποτα. Ζήτησα το 100%, είναι προφανές πως δε μπορεί και δε θα μπορεί στο μέλλον να μου το δώσει. Πάντα θα είχα αμφιβολίες, πάντα θα ζούσα με το φόβο, με τα ερωτηματικά. Δε μου αξίζει κάτι τέτοιο.Ειδικότερα μετά από αυτό που περνώ τώρα..
> Δεν υπάρχει η λέξη τουμπαρισμα στο μυαλό μου, και σε ευχαριστώ που μου εφιστας την προσοχή σε αυτό, δεν θα το ήθελα ούτε εγώ για τα παιδιά μου. Υπάρχει ανατροπή σε όλα όσα φανταζόμουν για το μέλλον, όλα όσα περίμενα να συμβούν και να ζήσουμε σαν οικογένεια. Αλλά ανατροπή στα συναισθήματα μου είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να συμβεί.


Ο γάμος είναι ένα κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο. Στη σχέση με τη γυναίκα σου νομίζω εννοείς πως δεν μπορείς να μείνεις.

Η σχέση σας, λοιπόν, έχει τελειώσει εδώ και χρόνια, όπως σου είπε και η σύζυγός σου. Εσύ, για τους δικούς σου λόγους συνεχίζεις τη συγκατοίκηση μαζί της, αφού ήδη σε είχε απορρίψει ως άνδρα, κάτι που σου γνωστοποίησε προφορικά. Βέβαια, εσύ αργότερα ανακάλυψες και το ότι είχε και εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις, κάτι που σου απέκρυπτε, αν και δε νομίζω να ήταν το μόνο, καθώς με βάση τα λεγόμενά σου, είχατε σχεδόν χάσει κάθε συναισθηματική επαφή ή και επικοινωνία.

Πριν μάθεις για την εξωσυζυγική σχέση, έτρεφες περισσότερες ελπίδες και την έβλεπες αλλιώς. Όμως ούτε τότε θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι ουσιαστικό, με βάση τη δεδομένη κατάσταση και τη συμπεριφορά. Τώρα απλά έχασες και την εμπιστοσύνη σου προς αυτή, με αποτέλεσμα αυτό να σε ωθήσει πιο πολύ στο χωρισμό.

Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τα πράγματα όπως είναι και όχι από τον παραμορφωτικό φακό της κοινωνικής σύμβασης που λέγετε γάμος.

Άλλη η σχέση σου με τη σύζυγο, άλλη η σχέση σου με τα παιδιά, είτε μένατε μαζί, είτε χώρια, είτε πριν είτε μετά, είτε με τις αποκαλύψεις, είτε χωρίς.

Το να προσπαθούμε να αναλάβουμε ή να επιρρίψουμε ευθύνες, δε νομίζω πως βοηθάει. Πάρε την ευθύνη που έχεις εσύ για τον εαυτό σου και τις πράξεις σου από δω και πέρα. Μην μπλέκεις ενηλίκους στις όποιες αποφάσεις πάρεις για τη ζωή σου.

Προσοχή στο θέμα με τα παιδιά. Δε θα πρέπει να μπλέξουν σε τοξικό περιβάλλον. Η σύζυγος θα μπορεί να τα κρατήσει, ή θα τα δίνει και σε άλλον άνθρωπο να τα κρατήσει, για να βγαίνει και βόλτες; Υπάρχουν παπούδες γιαγιάδες που θα μπορούσαν να τα επιβλέπουν επίσης;

Επ' ουδενί τα παιδιά δεν θα πρέπει να μπλέξουν σε ένα γαϊτανάκι μεταξύ των σχέσεων των ενηλίκων.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ο γάμος είναι ένα κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο. Στη σχέση με τη γυναίκα σου νομίζω εννοείς πως δεν μπορείς να μείνεις.
> 
> Η σχέση σας, λοιπόν, έχει τελειώσει εδώ και χρόνια, όπως σου είπε και η σύζυγός σου. Εσύ, για τους δικούς σου λόγους συνεχίζεις τη συγκατοίκηση μαζί της, αφού ήδη σε είχε απορρίψει ως άνδρα, κάτι που σου γνωστοποίησε προφορικά. Βέβαια, εσύ αργότερα ανακάλυψες και το ότι είχε και εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις, κάτι που σου απέκρυπτε, αν και δε νομίζω να ήταν το μόνο, καθώς με βάση τα λεγόμενά σου, είχατε σχεδόν χάσει κάθε συναισθηματική επαφή ή και επικοινωνία.
> 
> Πριν μάθεις για την εξωσυζυγική σχέση, έτρεφες περισσότερες ελπίδες και την έβλεπες αλλιώς. Όμως ούτε τότε θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι ουσιαστικό, με βάση τη δεδομένη κατάσταση και τη συμπεριφορά. Τώρα απλά έχασες και την εμπιστοσύνη σου προς αυτή, με αποτέλεσμα αυτό να σε ωθήσει πιο πολύ στο χωρισμό.
> 
> Νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τα πράγματα όπως είναι και όχι από τον παραμορφωτικό φακό της κοινωνικής σύμβασης που λέγετε γάμος.
> 
> Άλλη η σχέση σου με τη σύζυγο, άλλη η σχέση σου με τα παιδιά, είτε μένατε μαζί, είτε χώρια, είτε πριν είτε μετά, είτε με τις αποκαλύψεις, είτε χωρίς.
> ...


μα αυτο λεει ο ανθρωπος..οτι θα φυγει σιγα σιγα...δεν τον ενδιαφερει η κοινωνικη συμβαση που λεγεται "γαμος" πλεον...

----------


## elis

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι πήρες ποτέ τη ζωή στα χέρια σου ;Γτ αν την επαιρνεσ δε θα χωριζεσ

----------


## Nefeli28

Πως εμαθες για την εξωσυζυγικη της σχεση; 
Στο ειπε εκεινη κατω απο πιεση, απο τυψεις ή απλα το ανακαλυψες μονος σου;

----------


## cookerman

Μετά από όλη αυτή την φοβερά ψυχοφθόρα περίοδο, σήμερα τελικά έβαλα την τελεία στην τελευταία παράγραφο του γάμου μου. Έχοντας πλέον εξαντλήσει κάθε εσωτερική δύναμη, κάθε συναίσθημα και κάθε προσπάθεια για να δώσω μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία στο γάμο μου και αναγνωρίζοντας πολύπλευρα το συναισθηματικό κενό ανάμεσα μας στην πλήρη κλίμακα του, ζήτησα από τη γυναίκα μου διαζύγιο αφού πλέον δεν πληροί αυτά που ζητάω να μου προσφέρει μια γυναίκα δίπλα μου και λόγω όλων αυτών που αναλύσαμε στα προηγούμενα ποστ.. 

Ομολογώ πως ήταν μια εξαιρετικά αμήχανη στιγμή κυρίως για την ίδια, μέσα στην κουβέντα απέφευγε να αναφερθεί ακόμα και στη λέξη για αρκετή ώρα, αλλά στο τέλος δεν είχε άλλη επιλογή φυσικά από το να το αποδεχτεί πως φτάσαμε στο τέλος αυτού του γάμου. Φυσικά δεν μου ήταν κάτι ευχάριστο όλο αυτό, όμως αισθάνομαι πως έκανα ότι έπρεπε να κάνω και με τον τρόπο που ήθελα να το κάνω ώστε να φτάσω σήμερα στο σημείο να τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου.Μέσα από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία έπαθα, πόνεσα, διδάχτηκα και άλλαξα προς το καλύτερο. 

Ήδη συμβουλευτηκα τον ψυχολόγο για το πως θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αυτή η απόφαση στα παιδιά και έγινε και μια πρώτη κουβέντα ως προς το πλάνο που θα ακολουθήσουμε από εδώ και πέρα για την ομαλότερη κατά το δυνατόν προσαρμογή τους στη νέα αυτή κατάσταση σε νέο σπίτι κλπ.

Oσο λυτρωτικό δείχνει να είναι για μένα το αποτέλεσμα, άλλο τόσο με φοβίζει η επομένη ημέρα. Αλλά είναι κάτι που θα το δω και αυτό στην ώρα του. Προς το παρόν βάζω στόχο να προσέξω τον εαυτό μου που τόσο ταλαιπώρησα (και) σωματικά, να δείξω τη δέουσα προσοχή και σημασία στα παιδιά μου και όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα βρουν σιγά σιγά το δρόμο τους.

Οι απόψεις όλων σας, ειδικών και μη, μου ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες και διδακτικές. Με βοήθησαν πολύ στο να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα, να αποκτήσω πολλαπλές οπτικές πάνω στο θέμα και εν τέλει να βρω μια λύση στο συναισθηματικό αδιέξοδο μου.

----------


## Remedy

> ... Η σύζυγος θα μπορεί να τα κρατήσει, ή θα τα δίνει και σε άλλον άνθρωπο να τα κρατήσει, για να βγαίνει και βόλτες; Υπάρχουν παπούδες γιαγιάδες που θα μπορούσαν να τα επιβλέπουν επίσης;
> 
> Επ' ουδενί τα παιδιά δεν θα πρέπει να μπλέξουν σε ένα γαϊτανάκι μεταξύ των σχέσεων των ενηλίκων.


θα ηθελα να μου απαντησεις στο εξης:
εαν οι γονεις αποφασιζαν απο κοινου οτι τα παιδια θα μεινουν στον πατερα και οχι στην μητερα, ειτε για οποιονδηποτε αλλο λογο, γινοταν ετσι, κρατουσε δλδ τα παιδια Ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ, ο πατερας, θα εκανες ποτε αυτο το σχολιο?
θα ρωτουσες ποτε τον πατερα: "θα μενεις καθε μερα μεσα με τα παιδια, η θα τα δινεις και σε καποιον να τα προσεχει, για να βγαινεις βολτες?" 

απαντησε μου ειλικρινα, θα το ελεγες αυτο ποτε για ανδρα?

----------


## Remedy

> Μετά από όλη αυτή την φοβερά ψυχοφθόρα περίοδο, σήμερα τελικά έβαλα την τελεία στην τελευταία παράγραφο του γάμου μου. Έχοντας πλέον εξαντλήσει κάθε εσωτερική δύναμη, κάθε συναίσθημα και κάθε προσπάθεια για να δώσω μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία στο γάμο μου και αναγνωρίζοντας πολύπλευρα το συναισθηματικό κενό ανάμεσα μας στην πλήρη κλίμακα του, ζήτησα από τη γυναίκα μου διαζύγιο αφού πλέον δεν πληροί αυτά που ζητάω να μου προσφέρει μια γυναίκα δίπλα μου και λόγω όλων αυτών που αναλύσαμε στα προηγούμενα ποστ.. 
> 
> Ομολογώ πως ήταν μια εξαιρετικά αμήχανη στιγμή κυρίως για την ίδια, μέσα στην κουβέντα απέφευγε να αναφερθεί ακόμα και στη λέξη για αρκετή ώρα, αλλά στο τέλος δεν είχε άλλη επιλογή φυσικά από το να το αποδεχτεί πως φτάσαμε στο τέλος αυτού του γάμου. Φυσικά δεν μου ήταν κάτι ευχάριστο όλο αυτό, όμως αισθάνομαι πως έκανα ότι έπρεπε να κάνω και με τον τρόπο που ήθελα να το κάνω ώστε να φτάσω σήμερα στο σημείο να τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου.Μέσα από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία έπαθα, πόνεσα, διδάχτηκα και άλλαξα προς το καλύτερο. 
> 
> Ήδη συμβουλευτηκα τον ψυχολόγο για το πως θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αυτή η απόφαση στα παιδιά και έγινε και μια πρώτη κουβέντα ως προς το πλάνο που θα ακολουθήσουμε από εδώ και πέρα για την ομαλότερη κατά το δυνατόν προσαρμογή τους στη νέα αυτή κατάσταση σε νέο σπίτι κλπ.
> 
> Oσο λυτρωτικό δείχνει να είναι για μένα το αποτέλεσμα, άλλο τόσο με φοβίζει η επομένη ημέρα. Αλλά είναι κάτι που θα το δω και αυτό στην ώρα του. Προς το παρόν βάζω στόχο να προσέξω τον εαυτό μου που τόσο ταλαιπώρησα (και) σωματικά, να δείξω τη δέουσα προσοχή και σημασία στα παιδιά μου και όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα βρουν σιγά σιγά το δρόμο τους.
> 
> Οι απόψεις όλων σας, ειδικών και μη, μου ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες και διδακτικές. Με βοήθησαν πολύ στο να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα, να αποκτήσω πολλαπλές οπτικές πάνω στο θέμα και εν τέλει να βρω μια λύση στο συναισθηματικό αδιέξοδο μου.


νομιζω οτι μια περιοδος αμφιβολιας ,διλληματων και αναμονης, ειναι πιο φθοροποια απο καποια "δυσκολη" αποφαση.

αν και, εχει μεγαλη σημασια η σωστη αποφαση (εννοειται), ειναι ισως εξισου σημαντικο ΝΑ ΛΗΦΘΕΙ και να προχωρησεις πιο ηρεμος σε οτιδηποτε κι αν αποφασισεις.
και εισαι ηδη εκει.
νομιζω οτι οσο κι αν δυσκολευτεις, μονο καλυτερα μπορει να εισαι απο δω και περα συν τω χρονω.

κι αν θελεις προσωπικη γνωμη, για μενα, εκανες καλα.
η κατασταση σε κρατουσε ομηρο, ακριβως γιατι ειχες ΗΔΗ το τοπιο που δηλωσες ξεκαθαρα οτι απευχεσαι και δεν μπορεις να λειτουργησεις μεσα σε αυτο, δηλαδη εναν γαμο χωρις ερωτικη επιθυμια εκ μερους της συντροφου.

παραμενοντας λοιπον, απλα δηλωνεις την αδυναμια σου να φυγεις απο κατι που a priori δεν σε καλυπτει.
και η κατασταση, οπως εδειχνε με οσα εγιναν προσφατα, ηταν ουσιαστικα μια εκμεταλλευση απο την συζυγο της επιθυμιας σου για εκεινην, μιας και δεν ειχε την αναλογη επιθυμια.
παραμενοντας λοιπον, ουσιαστικα θα διαιωνιζε την κατασταση που εζησες τον τελευταιο καιρο, ειτε με ερωτικους συντροφους ειτε χωρις.

ευχομαι στο μελλον να βρεις μια συντροφο αναλογη των επιθυμιων σου.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> θα ηθελα να μου απαντησεις στο εξης:
> εαν οι γονεις αποφασιζαν απο κοινου οτι τα παιδια θα μεινουν στον πατερα και οχι στην μητερα, ειτε για οποιονδηποτε αλλο λογο, γινοταν ετσι, κρατουσε δλδ τα παιδια Ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ, ο πατερας, θα εκανες ποτε αυτο το σχολιο?
> θα ρωτουσες ποτε τον πατερα: "θα μενεις καθε μερα μεσα με τα παιδια, η θα τα δινεις και σε καποιον να τα προσεχει, για να βγαινεις βολτες?" 
> 
> απαντησε μου ειλικρινα, θα το ελεγες αυτο ποτε για ανδρα?


Φυσικά.

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, ο άνδρας δεν έχει εξωσυζυγική σχέση, ενώ η γυναίκα "είχε" (και μπορεί να έχει ακόμη), χωρίς να ξέρουμε πως θα κυλίσει, σε περίπτωση που η γυναίκα μείνει με τα παιδιά.

Τέλος πάντων. Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι εστιάζουμε σε πράγματα τα οποία δεν έχουν ουσιαστικό νόημα και φεύγουμε από τη συζήτηση.

----------


## elis

Εγώ σου εύχομαι να πάρεις τη ζωή στα χέρια σου καλό κουράγιο κ καλή δύναμη

----------


## cookerman

> Εγώ σου εύχομαι να πάρεις τη ζωή στα χέρια σου καλό κουράγιο κ καλή δύναμη


Εκ των πραγμάτων είμαι αναγκασμένος να το κάνω.

----------


## Exley

Αν και έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός και δεν ξέρω αν παρακολουθείς το thread, θα ήθελα να σου γράψω ότι και εγώ πέρασα τα ίδια, παράλληλα με την δική σου περίπτωση. 
Εγώ, αντίθετα με εσένα, επέλεξα να παραμείνω στον γάμο μου. Η γυναίκα μου φαίνεται μετανιωμένη και βλέπω ότι καταβάλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια να τα ξαναβρούμε και να μην κλείσουμε το σπίτι μας. Έχουμε 3 παιδιά, το μικρότερο στο δημοτικό. 
Πήγαμε και σε σύμβουλο γάμου με κοινές και κατ'ιδίαν συνεδρίες και βοήθησε αρκετά. 
Πέρασα από όλα τα στάδια άρνησης, πένθους και οργής που περνούν οι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια θέματα και εδώ και λίγο καιρό, 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια μετά από την αποκάλυψη της παράλληλης σχέσης της, νομίζω ότι έχω καταλήξει στο πως μπορώ να διαχειριστώ αυτά που αισθάνομαι. 
Όλη αυτή η κατάσταση με άλλαξε σαν χαρακτήρα και σαν άνθρωπο.
Τώρα πια δεν νομίζω ότι τίθεται θέμα συγχώρεσης. Δεν είμαι ούτε παπάς, ούτε πατέρας της. Δεν την κρίνω για την συμπεριφορά της, ούτε χαρακτηρίζω την ηθική της. Καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να επιλέξει ότι θέλει. 
Δεν της κρατάω κακία, δεν θέλω να την τιμωρήσω και δεν θέλω να είναι δυστυχισμένη, γιατί, ασφαλώς, έκανα και εγώ πολλά λάθη και με τον τρόπο μου δεν βοήθησα.
Στα μόνα θέματα που κολλάω είναι η εξαπάτηση και τα ψέματά της. Ενώ πριν της είχα απεριόριστη - τυφλή θα έλεγα - εμπιστοσύνη, τώρα πια δεν την εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου. Σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορούσε, εφόσον δεν την κάλυπτα, δεν περνούσε καλά, δεν ήταν ευτυχισμένη, βαριόταν, φρίκαρε, οτιδήποτε ένιωθε που την έκανε να μην θέλει να μείνει στον γάμο της, να μου ζητούσε να χωρίσουμε. Ή, να μου έδινε την ευκαιρία να καταλάβω και να διορθώσω τα λάθη μου.
Τώρα θεωρώ ότι ο γάμος αυτός τελείωσε. Τον έχω απορρίψει και εγώ. Δεν μπορώ ούτε να κοιτάξω οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες που βρισκόμαστε μαζί. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η αποδόμησή μου από την πλευρά της γινόταν επί πολλά χρόνια και θεωρώ το παρελθόν 
μας θλιβερό και ψεύτικο.
Προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω καμία αληθινή προοπτική στην σχέση μας, αφού παρά τις προσπάθειές της δεν νομίζω ότι ουσιαστικά είμασταν, ή μπορούμε να είμαστε, ζευγάρι. Νομίζω ότι ποτέ δεν την κάλυψα σαν σύντροφος. 
Από την δική μου πλευρά, νιώθω ότι δεν με ελκύει πια σαν άνθρωπος και σαν γυναίκα και παρά τα χρόνια που είμαστε μαζί μου φαίνεται σαν κάποια άγνωστη και ταυτόχρονα ανεξήγητα αδιάφορη.
Παρά τα αισθήματά μου, έχω αποφασίσει να δώσω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου, να κάνω υπομονή και μην διακινδυνέψω να βλάψω τα παιδιά μου. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θέλω να χωρίσω μέχρι να μεγαλώσει ο μικρός μου. Ανησυχώ, όμως, για το πως θα μπορέσω να λειτουργήσω και να αντέξω σε μία σχέση που δεν μου προκαλεί πια καμία ευχαρίστηση. 
Προς το παρόν η σχέση μας είναι τυπική αλλά λειτουργική, δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις ή καυγάδες και υπάρχει πλήρης διαφάνεια. Σεξ μεταξύ μας υπάρχει, αραιό αλλά ποιοτικό (περίπου μια φορά τον μήνα, πάντα με δική της πρωτοβουλία, καθώς η δική μου διάθεση παραμένει υποτυπώδης). 
Δεν έχω μιλήσει σε κανέναν για την απιστία της, παρά μόνο στην σύμβουλο.
Δεν σκέφτομαι ούτε θέλω να ανταποδώσω την απιστία της, παρά τις όποιες "προσφορές". Οι πειρασμοί πάντα με άφηναν αδιάφορο στο παρελθόν και τώρα, μετά τον πόνο που έχω περάσει, με αφήνουν ακόμα πιο θυμωμένο και αδιάφορο.
Γράφω το παρόν post, επειδή παρακολούθησα την ιστορία σου και πραγματικά πήρα δύναμη από τα γραφόμενά σου, αν και ακολούθησα διαφορετική προσέγγιση.
Ελπίζω όλα να σου πηγαίνουν καλά. Υπομονή χρειάζεται και όλα θα φτιάξουν.
Α, ξέχασα να σου γράψω ότι και η δική μου γυναίκα με αυτοάνοσα και hashimoto, ξεκίνησε να γίνεται απόμακρη - περίεργη που είναι η ζωή τελικά.

----------

